# What Target Do We GO With?



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

an archery target....


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Definately 3-spot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WOW....even got Bill out of the wood work to vote :wink:

SP it doesn't matter what we shoot unless you Minx a score your going out quick :chortle:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Target*

5 Spot Vegas Target from Maple Press.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I already turned in a 5 spot score Just remember, Presley's and IA ProAm all shoot the 5 spot on day one!

That said, I will be spending MOST of my time on the Vegas target when my bow gets here.

John


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> 5 Spot Vegas Target from Maple Press.


Those are great faces....but we aren't gonna shoot that one.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

donkeys............... well at least we are well hung. :thumb: 
I will shoot whatever the group decides, makes no difference to me.


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

when im shooting one v. one 3 spot. in tournis i like 5


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Screw the 5 spot until after Vegas.... If ya can hit a baby X then that big ole 5spot X aint nothin....


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

4 sure a vegas target..


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

15 to 3 I do believe it settled


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Screw the 5 spot until after Vegas.... If ya can hit a baby X then that big ole 5spot X aint nothin....


:thumb:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> 15 to 3 I do believe it settled


Vegas face.......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright.....the 5 spotters aren't gonna make a comeback:nono: It's 23 to 6

Vegas Face it is......

Get scores in to me by TUES night next week and I will start the match on Wed evening :wink: If not we will start the next week.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright.....the 5 spotters aren't gonna make a comeback:nono: It's 23 to 6
> 
> Vegas Face it is......
> 
> Get scores in to me by TUES night next week and I will start the match on Wed evening :wink: If not we will start the next week.


R we going to score like LAS or NFAA :teeth:


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

i want to shoot this but i wont be gitting my lense in till TUE so can i start next week


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> R we going to score like LAS or NFAA :teeth:


Like LAS...X is an 11 




DEAD 10 said:


> i want to shoot this but i wont be gitting my lense in till TUE so can i start next week



Shoot with no glass.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How many arrows? 30, 45, 60?


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright.....the 5 spotters aren't gonna make a comeback:nono: It's 23 to 6
> 
> Vegas Face it is......
> 
> Get scores in to me by TUES night next week and I will start the match on Wed evening :wink: If not we will start the next week.


Just looked in for first time in a while. How you doing BH. How do I get in?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Stash said:


> How many arrows? 30, 45, 60?


I am sure that most of us will shoot 60....but with this format....for sitdown purposes just do 30....that's 10 ends

I think that 20 ends will take about 10 ends longer then I feel like doing for sitdown purposes :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhamlin said:


> Just looked in for first time in a while. How you doing BH. How do I get in?


Just send PM me your scores by Tues night every week.

10 ends.... count the X as an 11 like at LAS.

Just your name and your score is all I need....title the PM Sitdown

bhamlin 33 32 31 33 32 30 33 33 30 32


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> WOW....even got Bill out of the wood work to vote :wink:
> 
> SP it doesn't matter what we shoot unless you Minx a score your going out quick :chortle:




```

```
WOW... haven't heard that phrase in a long time.... heheheeeeee...

:shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just send PM me your scores by Tues night every week.
> 
> 10 ends.... count the X as an 11 like at LAS.
> 
> ...


Billy that aint gonna git it done!!!!:tongue: Unless you just like splinters??:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Billy that aint gonna git it done!!!!:tongue: Unless you just like splinters??:embara:


and I will second that :zip:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Vegas face.......


Quit sucking up... and post a score


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

When do you need the scores by? I'm working with 23's right now, FITA event in November, after that I'll break out the 27's!!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Quit sucking up... and post a score


It wasnt looking good with the 27's so I am back to the 23's.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> It wasnt looking good with the 27's so I am back to the 23's.


The 2712's werent doing to hot for me or the 2315's so i tried a different option and it was right down the pipe!!!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

tjandy said:


> donkeys............... well at least we are well hung. :thumb:


Speak for yourself Sweetie....

No option for a one spot again???? 

And I like the colours better than two tone... :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Speak for yourself Sweetie....
> 
> No option for a one spot again????
> 
> And I like the colours better than two tone... :wink:


Good lord child.....there is a single spot face for that target also.....

There is never going to be talk of a single spot face since only begining recurve shooters shoot it. 

What do you do when you get to the bunny target on a field course? Beg the others to shoot all your arrows in one dot


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Glad to see all you blue haired ladies finally made up your minds.......now it's time to get down to business.:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scores are due EVERY TUES by midnight.... A late fee will be charged for those coming in after that....

We start NEXT WEEK.....so scores are due on Nov 3rd....shoot starts around 7PM on the 4th...

Now get out there and shoot.... For more details on how the scores need to be sent in see post #22.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

*Dumb question of the day...*

...what yardage? Didn't see it posted?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Scoring>

11, 10, 9 for the gold???? or WHAT?

30 arrow round, correct?

330 possible?

300 possible with "babyX's" counting to break ties?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well so much for the 5 spot score I turned in I won't be able to join for a week or 2 now. The rut is on
John


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> The 2712's werent doing to hot for me or the 2315's so i tried a different option and it was right down the pipe!!!!!


Went back to Victory did you? :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> ...what yardage? Didn't see it posted?


It's indoors man...20yds :wink:




field14 said:


> Scoring>
> 
> 11, 10, 9 for the gold???? or WHAT?
> 
> ...


Just like I stated earlier....its a half LAS round count the X as an 11 just like we always did.....there is no tie breaker...you know how this works....




Moparmatty said:


> Went back to Victory did you? :teeth:


Now we all know he isn't the sharpest broadhead in the quiver but the boy aint dumb....he isn't shooting Victory shafts.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Scores are due EVERY TUES by midnight.... A late fee will be charged for those coming in after that....
> 
> We start NEXT WEEK.....so scores are due on Nov 3rd....shoot starts around 7PM on the 4th...
> 
> Now get out there and shoot.... For more details on how the scores need to be sent in see post #22.


I'm about as sharp as a bag of tribbles...Clear some things up please.

Scores are due Nov 3rd, so starting when? Now? A couple of days ago? (I shot one yesterday.)

What exactly starts at 7 pm on the 4th? Next week's scores? Why can't we shoot scores earlier in the day since it's Wednesday and after the Tuesday deadline for the previous week?

Maybe I'm not anywhere near being on the same page. I thought this was a sort of weekly mail match. How many weeks?

Or is it something else with a single score sent is as a sort of "ranking" score followed by eliminations?


Sucks getting old...:sad::sad:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*the shoot*

can you wait a week or two, I have to get some vegas targets. I need to hunt also! I'm single for the next two weeks!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good gracious....People just shoot a dag on score and send it to me by Tues night.... 

Some of you are really making this 500,000 times harder then it is. Shoot a Vegas round....score the X as an 11 and PM me the score by end :doh: 

No we can't wait for you to get targets Punky....this isn't really a big deal....PW isn't gonna not start their league becuase you haven't got your new arrows yet....:doh:

Indoors goes on for a very long time....if you don't want to play one week....don't...

There is no prize to be won....no entry fee....just shoot and send me the score.....log come to the field forum on Wed night....have fun posting.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Punky I am sure Steven has targets....ask him for them

OR call Lancaster today and order them....you will have them by Fri....and you can't hunt on Sun or in the dark anyway


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

How about some Hinky Shoot jug dots. Cant start practicing soon enough for me. Oh sorry this is that Indoor Junk. My bad!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> How about some Hinky Shoot jug dots. Cant start practicing soon enough for me. Oh sorry this is that Indoor Junk. My bad!


Maybe if you get squared away NOW you'll stop missing the cut buy an X :doh: :wink:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Lets get this party started!!:shade:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's indoors man...20yds :wink:
> 
> 
> Okey, dokey. Let's see--knock down the family room wall, then the kitchen and downstairs bathroom walls, thru the dining room...thanks, BH... :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer that sounds like a good idea to me :wink:

you guys can STOP voting.....I forgot to put a time limit on it. But it's more then 3 to 1....

we are shooting the 3 spot face


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shotin time frame?*

I missunderstood, I thought this was an elimination shoot. shoot a score, compare the scores, and the hornet, I mean the person with the lowest score is eliminated! I thought that there was a start week and an end week.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It is an elimination.....but your shooting against EVERYONE. 

We start Tues....

We end when I get tired of doing it or everyone gets tired of getting set down by X Hunter....or when indoors is over.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> It is an elimination.....but your shooting against EVERYONE.
> 
> We start Tues....
> 
> We end when I get tired of doing it or everyone gets tired of getting set down by X Hunter....or when indoors is over.....


Why do I have to set everybody down????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Why do I have to set everybody down????


Because I am keeping the scores....and yours was one of the first scores in....:zip:

I don't think Minx is coming out of retirement :chortle:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because I am keeping the scores....and yours was one of the first scores in....:zip:
> 
> I don't think Minx is coming out of retirement :chortle:


Let's Hope not!!! I dont think even he could Minx one good enough this time...


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because I am keeping the scores....and yours was one of the first scores in....:zip:
> 
> I don't think Minx is coming out of retirement :chortle:


So we haven't even started yet ----and X Hunter gets to be the ---"USHER"---

That's a lot of responsibility----Good luck with your new job---:wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord child.....there is a single spot face for that target also.....
> 
> There is never going to be talk of a single spot face since only begining recurve shooters shoot it.
> 
> What do you do when you get to the bunny target on a field course? Beg the others to shoot all your arrows in one dot


Pray I don't miss... apparently you've never seen me *try* to hit the bunny...it ain't pretty.... :chortle:

But I'm playing with a new release... or more correctly... an old release again... haven't gotten a fat lip from it ... yet.... So its one spots for this season... :noidea:

Besides.... I like the colours... look at the pretty colours... Ohhhh ahhh... :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No fat lip.... Why are you gonna get a fat lip? :noidea:

Never understood that....don't draw the dag on thing back at your face. :wink:


----------

